# Newbie - Introduction - First Test & Dbol Cycle



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

*FYI - Pages 1-19 contain my 24-25ish week Cycle and training Information. It all became a little more than just Test and D-Bol, I added tren in there, in the form of rip blends and Tren Ace.*

*
*

*
Page 13 is roughly the mid-way point of my cycle, when the tren gets added and the ROHM XXX, and also after I had a fortnight off, travelling and partying, and generally not eating or training.*

*
*

*
Page 17 is where I was supposed to start PCT at week 16, but didn't. Instead I ordered another 6 vials of Test Prop to go with the three vials of Tren Ace I had left and used that all up... onwards and upwards!*

*
*

*
Then I disappeared for a few months, had a spastic in my personal life, didn't eat, train, anything, drank, smoke, generally ****ed myself up. *

*
*

*
And here I am, back again!*

*
*

*
Page 20 begins training again, back to Square One, as a Natty! Enjoy guys * 

Hi Everyone,

Thought I'd take a moment to introduce myself - first post on UKM but been lurking for months, reading, learning, planning.

I figured it was time to post as I had my first jab of test and dbols last night - money burns a hole in my pocket, and it seems so do AAS 

Some quick stats and info about me -

26 years old

180CM / 6ft

78KG / 172lb

~16% bf

My lifts aren't heavy and I'm not huge, and yes this is a shortcut. 

I've trained on and off for the last 4 years. Back into training now, am doing 3-4 times a week on a 5x5.

I'm one who likes to experiment, to try, to learn. A cycle is something I've always been interested in, something else on the bucket list to cross off. Plus, if I end up bigger and stronger, more quickly, bonus! I'm hoping to avoid the flames about inexperience or 'not being ready' by showing my honesty and hopefully knowledge.

I'm asking for critique or assistance if and where necessary, and hopefully can provide a decent log of my experiences, progress, dramas (fingers crossed there aren't any!) etc.

I'm interested to see what the end result will be, and hope you are too.

Matt


----------



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

Good luck matt! im new also, and hope to start my 16-20 week Test E cycle new week 

How much Test- E are you injecting a week? and are you running HCG alongside your cycle?

Nick


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome :thumb:

What is the cycle BTW??


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

1-(8-12) 500mg test e ew

1-4 30mg dbol ed

500iu hcg x2 ew

An AI (Adex or aromasin) or anti-e nolv to hand for gyno or excess water retention.

3week pct nolv and/or clomid


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks guys! Okay so here goes...

Bulk Cycle #1 -

Week 1-10 600mg Viper Labs Test400 / week

Week 11-12 100mg ROHM Test Prop EOD

Week 1-4 40mg Viper Labs DBol

Week 1-4 Liv 52 (for dbol)

Week 1-12 HCG 500iu 2x / week

Week 1-12 Adex 0.25mg EOD or E3D

PCT - From two weeks after last Test 400 shot, bridged by Test Prop.

Clomid 100/100/50/50

Nolva 20/20/20/20

OR

ROHM PCT Caps

I have a lot of and/or's as I have a few different products. Was supposed to be Test E 300 with 2 x shots a week, but I got impatient and the test 400 looked so yummy. 800 probably pushing it too high for the first round, so I'm going to keep it at 600. Keep thinking of the 300/600 20wk Test study so thats why I'm working on that amount.

What you think?

First workout today, and I'm sure it was purely in my head, but I had a good feeling! Had 20mg dbol 90 mins before workout (remaining 10/am, 10/pm for a decent daily split).


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks Stone, pretty much spot on... I realise how generic they are with all the reading I've done, and you must get sick of it! Hence I hope I've done enough research for it to go relatively smoothly, and that you guys are just along for the fun ride and not just to babysit my retarded questions 

Hi Nick! When are you looking to start? What are your stats?

Cheers,

M


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't see you geting much benifit out of test p at the end, I would drop it, if you want to add something to the end till your test clears for pct then imo add 50mg winstrol ed or 100mg var ed.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Also test p needs 5days gap between last test p jab and pct, can't run it right upto pct.

Apart from that all looks fine.


----------



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi Matt

Looking to start as soon as my gear arrives. Didnt know a source, so had to risk ordering it online :/

Im 26 6ft3 81kg

My cycle 16-20 week Test- Enantha

Week 1-20 - 625mg/ Test -E (In one shot)

HCG 2x 500iu/week

0.5mg Arimidex EOD (every other day)

PCT-

Clomid 100mg/50mg/50mg/50mg

Arimidez 1mg/1mg/1mg/1mg

Nolvadex week 5 20mg to prevent gyno


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Stone, was adding the prop purely because I have it, and that 12 weeks on test would be that little bit more effective than only 10 weeks. Noted about the 5 days from TestP..

Haven't done much reading into Var / Winny... My thinking is fairly similar, Winny is cheaper and a bit more toxic, Var would be preferable if I can afford it! Otherwise just ride it out till PCT


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Nick, I've ordered most online and had no dramas mate! Where are you located?


----------



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

Located in Surrey mate

Nice to see another member with similar stats to myself starting their first cycle. Could do with a friendly face along the way


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Well I'm here brother! 

A few anecdotes about losing my virginity:

* I had had a couple of beers so sticking an inch of steel into my **** seemd a hell of a lot of a better idea than it did when I was sober. Glad that it's over and done with now, will be a million times easier from now on... (and yep, I know alcohol and supplements don't mix!)

* About 30 seconds after I pulled the needle out I was lying there playing with my phone when my butt twitched and I felt moisture - the oil poured out  I realise this is probably due to shooting too quickly, not massagine the area? I couldn't have gone any deeper, it was all the way in with a 1". SO! I gave it another shot, literally... Wasn't sure how much stayed or how much was lost so I loaded up another mL of T400 and in it went! Slow and steady wins the race.

*Reminds me of the time I was trying to mix up my IGF-1 LR3, never dealing with lyophilised vials before, and the pressure inside ripped all the bac water in with full force and probably damaged my IGF, apparrently it's a pretty fragile molecule  Next time, insert a needle to act as a valve to release the pressure, no liquid straight up!

Hopefully someone will find it amusing, and someone will learn from these haha.


----------



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

matt where did you get your Bacteriostatic Water from matey?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

On a separate note, if theoretically I had the below products, how would you go about splitting them into another 2 or 3 cycles.

ROHM	Test E	300mg/ml	2 x 10ml	6000mg

Viper	Tren Ace	100mg/ml	3 x 10ml	3000mg

ROHM	Triple X	10/10/10/10	120 tabs

Organon	Sust 250	250mg/amp	20 amps 5000mg

Pro Chem	1 Rip	200mg/ml	3 x 10ml	6000 mg

Bearing in mind current Test &Dbol bulk, perhaps another bulk and then some cuts?

I realise bulk / cut is hugely down to diet, which I've got under control... I just wish food was free!

Thanks!

M


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

From Melanotan Magic website, google is your friend! I think it's still in stock.. I realise there's a shortage...


----------



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

thanks mate, just placed an order  like gold dust..


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

i should probably stock up... i need to get paid! LoL


----------



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

haha me too! yea i bought two vials just incase 

just need to buy my needles and syringes now! my heads fried with learning atm, cant even count up how many ill need, luckily they come in large quantities


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

medisave for that brother...

Orange and Greens seem to be the go.

box of slin pins too for your HCG, thy cost **** all.


----------



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

just ordered everything i need from www.exchangesupplies.org

so cheap! £17 delivered! thats everything for a 20 week Test Cycle


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

nice one!


----------



## pellepalle (May 16, 2012)

Hi, I'm also about to start my first cycle test only 20 weeks. I'm very interested in hearing how that viper labs stuff works for you!

Actually I started my cycle 2 weeks ago, but I feel like my gear is fake. Not a nice start for first cycle. I've been running test 800mg/w of which 400mg is supposed to be prop, and I'm not feeling anything. Interested in trying Viper Labs next if I hear enough good about it!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Ah sh!t! That's no good... what lab is your current, supposedly fake test from? I'd say after 2 weeks at 800mg/400prop you should be feeling something...

There's some good deals on Viper Labs stuff at the moment, and I think a new deal coming in November!


----------



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

just want my gear  im like a little boy waiting for christmas day! haha

soon ill be like a drug addict waiting for my next fix, im sure.....:/


----------



## pellepalle (May 16, 2012)

mattske said:


> Ah sh!t! That's no good... what lab is your current, supposedly fake test from? I'd say after 2 weeks at 800mg/400prop you should be feeling something...
> 
> There's some good deals on Viper Labs stuff at the moment, and I think a new deal coming in November!


The stuff I'm using is Biogenetics test-prop 100 and Biotest 350. I am very annoyed, as I spent a lot of money on these and I've been having horrible PIP.. The first time on quads couldn't walk for 4 days. Also glutes are horrible, cant sit down or lye on my back. Shoulders for the prop have been ok, quite painful but not so disturbing..

That lab is not very known, one thread here on UKM.. but a lot of is has been sold in a certain anonymous subweb community.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

hahaha I know the feeling mate... I was supposed to wait for my Test E 300 to arrive, it was to form the base of cycle #1, but I didn't want to wait, got too gee'd up and shot the T400 which was meant to be the base of #2 instead LoL.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

@pelle - that sucks man, I was just reading your other thread. Maybe just give it a bit more time... you said your diet is 100% in check, right?


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Guys

surrey based too, keen to know how you guys get on.., good luck with it all, hope u post some pics.

T


----------



## omz187 (Jun 4, 2012)

Are you going to cut soon?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Cheers Tony!

omz, not for a while. Although I have the right products to do the job!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

I remember my first time pinning. Thankfully a mate guided me through the first one

Basically, relax that leg, eg jabbing right butt cheek so preferably lay on your left side on a bed. Wipe with swab, slowly apply the needle, if it wont go through/in move to another site. If it seems to stop a little of the way in, to help - twist/turn the needle around.

I found that the 1st 2-3mm was the hardest so I kinda just went for the first part and gritted my teeth. Then once in just slowly go deeper, again if it stopped, turn 180 degree and try again. Once in slowly inject. When done, pull out then massage the area for 20 seconds.

Also, warm everything up before hand, make it flow better.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the tips mate! I'm with you on the 'if it gets stuck at the start, try a new spot a few mm over', some spots it seems are just ten times easier.. Found this with slin pins and IGF.. also tried the twist but that just feels odd and makes my skin crawl, like nails on a blackboard.

Also had fun leaving the pin hanging out and watching it jiggle when I flexed my flute..

Haven't tried warming it, didn't really seem to have any dramas, pip isn't too bad, just feels like someone's kicked me! And an old woman just tapped me on the butt to move out of her way on the bus, RIGHT on the spot! And she didn't even buy me a drink...


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Afternoon all!

Bored after my workout today so I thought I'd upload some pics of the gear.



Viper Labs Test 400 - 200E/200C



Viper Labs Dianabol



Dbol Tabs

It's only been 48 hours but the dbol seems to be working, definitely have a different feeling about me, was a bit more aggressive in the gym, seemed a bit stronger, plus I feel warm and have a banging headache! Blood pressure it seems due to the dbol...

I'll get some lift numbers up when I'm feeling confident, however like I said from the start, my lifts aren't big, and this is a shortcut cycle.. So don't pick on me, I'm interested to see my gain from a less than ideal base.

Happy Sunday!


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

Bro, you're anonymous! shouldn't feel self conscience about your lifts here. There are plenty of people that have went from natty to juicy when they have alot of potiential

Also have you got pics no **** ?

subbed


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Haha thanks mate 

Some numbers off the top of my head from the last couple of sessions, bear in mind this is almost a fresh start!

Deads - 100KG/220lb for 3x5

Bench - 60KG/132lb for 3x5

Row - 62KG/136lb for 3x8

Military Barbell Press - 50KG for 3x5

Will get some squat numbers during the week. To be fair, my 1RM numbers would be a decent amount higher, I'm still pushing each session to find that magic weight for each exercise for a solid 5x5 routine.

Don't have any decent pics at the moment - will endeavour to get some up!


----------



## pellepalle (May 16, 2012)

mattske said:


> @pelle - that sucks man, I was just reading your other thread. Maybe just give it a bit more time... you said your diet is 100% in check, right?


Yeah I'll give it at least 1 more week. If the prop is crap but the longer esters work, then I might finish the vials. Otherwise I'll get some new gear.. been thinking either some pakistan pharma grade stuff (I'm a little suspicious of fakes though) or some other UG-lab like Viper.

Yeah my diet is check. Macros: Prot 250 Carbs 400 Fat 100 per day. Total +3500kcal, consisting of basics chicken, rice, eggs, veg, beef, pasta, nuts, protein powders etc.

Glad to hear the stuff is working. How many days/hours its been from your injection of test300? Have you had post-injection pain?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Sounds good... Yeah the Viper stuff seems to be okay so far, not that I've really got anything to compare to.

Dbols seem to be working - warm, BP up, feeling a bit stronger in the gym and generally 'different'. And the Test400* looked good, smelled good, not much sting when injecting and now just feels like I've fallen on my ass when I was drunk, nothing crazy... First shot was Friday night so still too early to tell anything else.

I've got some Organon Sust 250 ready to go here too which looks good! It's about to expire however, should still be OK...


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

Deadlift is a bit behindIMO


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah I know... They all are really, but let's see these numbers in a week. Or a month!

Also, have a f*cked lower back from an injury a few years ago - very easily irritated with the slightest wrong move, and if I do it right (READ: WRONG!), it's excruciating. Want to progress with that slowly but surely, if my back's out, I'm screwed.

This is part of my whole experiment - I want to see how far I can progress in the next 4 months, once PCT is complete and everything is settled, how far I am from where I am now (fingers crossed).


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

mattske said:


> This is part of my whole experiment - I want to see how far I can progress in the next 4 months, once PCT is complete and everything is settled, how far I am from where I am now (fingers crossed).


Be interesting to see where you started on say a bench, peak weight on cycle and then after pct and everything settling, what your best clean bench weight is after that.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah it would be cool to see what the percentage increase on my 1RM on the big 3 is!

This is really the start of the first week - 1st jab and a couple of dbols so I'll spend a night trying to get 1RM figures for the start...


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Dinner! ~300gm chicken breast with chilli flakes, potatoes in herb and garlic, and mixed salad topped with mayo and a fried egg!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Couple of Questions -

- Would I be experiencing water retention after only 72 hrs on dbol?

Headaches have passed however! Whether this is good or bad, hopefully it doesn't mean **** dbol!

- currently, with the straight test I have on hand, I'm going to finish up around week 10.

I can bridge with test prop to pct?

Otherwise I have 20 amps of Organon Sustanon, would it be worth / advisable extending it from 10-12 to 14-16 weeks finishing with sust 3 x week (750mg, up from 600/ week currently)

**bearing in mind the change in esters could be inviting sides? Any other reasons why not?

I've just read a lot that longer test cycles aremore effective.

Cheers!


----------



## pellepalle (May 16, 2012)

mattske said:


> Couple of Questions -
> 
> - Would I be experiencing water retention after only 72 hrs on dbol?
> 
> ...


I haven't done the most research on d-bol, but yes I believe you can definitely feel the water retention in 72 hours. I also don't think you should be constantly having headaches so better they passed!

If I was you I would extend the cycle to 14-16 weeks with the sustanon. No need to up the dosage, 500mg/w should be good for a first cycle! You could take 500mg every 6 days, which would equal 625mg/week. Longer test cycles are definitely more effective! I don't see why changing esters in that case would cause any problems.

How is it going at the moment? I'm currently thinking of getting me some Vipertest 300, prop 100 and Aromasin but I'd love to hear more opinions on the gear to be sure its legit!


----------



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

Matt mate! hows your cycle going so far?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey Guys, sorry for the delayed reply - been flat out!

Had my second jab of test last night, .75ml of t400 so 300mg. 1" into the left glute and didn't feel a thing! I was almost disappointed.. I feel like it should be hurting to mean that it's working! Maybe I just did it a lot better than last time.. No second shot needed, decent massage after..

Don't seem to feel the dbol as much as I did the first days, guess the blood levels are up and stable now - don't feel high BP etc.

I do feel more energy and a bit stronger in the gym.

I've also started properly on the Stronglifts 5x5 routine, 3 days a week, good for a few reasons -

it's all about strength and mass, which is 100% what I'm after with this cycle, just eat big lift big get big.

Also, I like the spreadsheet you get with everything set out so it's easy for me to track and monitor my progress.

Speaking of eating big, this is where I'm struggling a bit - work, time and money are all ****ing me in this department.

I have alarms set for my 6-7 meals etc a day, but I'm still missing here and there so it's ending up being 3-4 and not amazing meals like I know they need to be.

Any tips in this regard?

If I get a good mass gainer shake, I know a proper meal is preferable, but so long as I'm still getting the calories, prot and carbs, is this okay?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

When i do eat, I'm eatin good!

Chicken, potato, veggies / salad, fried egg, bit of mayo!

Oats, cottage cheese, steak, spag Bol. Weetbix. I know what when and how much to eat, I'm just finding it hard to do it!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

pellepalle said:


> I haven't done the most research on d-bol, but yes I believe you can definitely feel the water retention in 72 hours. I also don't think you should be constantly having headaches so better they passed!
> 
> If I was you I would extend the cycle to 14-16 weeks with the sustanon. No need to up the dosage, 500mg/w should be good for a first cycle! You could take 500mg every 6 days, which would equal 625mg/week. Longer test cycles are definitely more effective! I don't see why changing esters in that case would cause any problems.
> 
> How is it going at the moment? I'm currently thinking of getting me some Vipertest 300, prop 100 and Aromasin but I'd love to hear more opinions on the gear to be sure its legit!


Thanks for the opinion in the sust. I'm thinking I will stretch it out to use up the sust. And finish #1 strong.

Still too early to tell about the Test400, a bit of pop for a few days but nothing crazy... I just don't know whether that's good or bad! I've said this before, but it looks, smells, and tastes (yes I licked my fingers when it volcano's out of my glute!) like it is what it should be


----------



## pellepalle (May 16, 2012)

If you tend to miss meals, I can recommend 2 things:

1. Make all your meals ready in advance.. like that, when you're in a hurry you just take them with you and eat them where ever you are. Just take one day for simply cooking enough for the whole week.

2. Get a decent mass gainer. However these aren't always the best for your stomach. I personally like to do my own shakes, much healthier and easier on the stomach. One of my favourites: 1 scoop of whey protein, 120g oats, berries and water + a banana sometimes for extra calories. Everything in a blender with water and you'll have a perfect mass gainer!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah I do like that idea of making my own shakes! Except that's good for home. I'm away from home for more than half the day..

Cooking for a week in advance is something I need to get into the habit of.. It's all time management!


----------



## J90 (Nov 17, 2011)

You getting any pip of the viper stuff? Iv just started a 12 week on 1.5ml a week and it's abit tender! Hopefully my rusty shaky hands fault, next week will tell!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah I am a bit, goes in like a dream, but then I have about three days where it feels like someone has kicked me in the ass, just a bruise... First day okay-ish, 2nd day (today!) bit tender, tomorrow it will be almost gone, just in time for another shot! :-D

It's still too early to tell, and it's my first cycle, but seems good to me!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Like I said above, I kind of like a bit of pain.. Reminds you you're doing something you shouldn't be, and that it's probably working!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

mattske said:


> Cooking for a week in advance is something I need to get into the habit of.. It's all time management!


I've got a handy spreadsheet that makes it easy to calculate protien/cals/carns etc. Its basic but sets out meals easy enough, I also have pics and and awsome turkey chilli that I love and thai basil chicken. I can email over it u pm me an email. I make up a months worth in one hit. I buy Gressinghan chicken from Mackros, very cheap and good quality.

This is 1kg of chicken, in a jalfreizi curry - no fat, loads of peppers, onions and tomato sauce/curry sauce. Will be boxed up and frozen. lean meals though.



T


----------



## pellepalle (May 16, 2012)

mattske said:


> Like I said above, I kind of like a bit of pain.. Reminds you you're doing something you shouldn't be, and that it's probably working!


Heh that sounds good. My current stuff is giving me the kind of pip on my ass that for 2-3 days after I can't sleep on that side, can't do dumbell bench press or ab crunches.. I do the injections right before leg training, so they always have a nice 6 days to recover. Prop I've been shooting on my delts, they hurt a lot too, cant sleep on that side etc but otherwise ok. Worst of all, I believe my stuff is fake or very underdosed, I still havent had any strenght gains and its week 3 :/..

Gonna get something new soon. It's a pity though, that now that Viper gear seems to be out of stock mostly. They still have Cyp 200mg/ml, I guess that would be ok, a little more to inject though.

Have you had weight and strengt gains, increased libido etc?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

So, I left my dbols at home this morning, I've felt lost all day! Like something is missing.. Gonna munch a handful before training tonight..

Had my test shot last night before bed... 0.8ml of the T400.. Still doing 2x weekly split, I know it's maybe not 100% necessary, but i actually don't mind the jab, it's a bit of a rush! And will keep bloods more stable throughout the week, right?

Also had my HCG, prob worked out to about 1200mcg, which is going to be once a week, subq.

Woke up feeling good this morning, if not tired.. Probably all the compounds pumping me in my sleep.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

pellepalle said:


> Heh that sounds good. My current stuff is giving me the kind of pip on my ass that for 2-3 days after I can't sleep on that side, can't do dumbell bench press or ab crunches.. I do the injections right before leg training, so they always have a nice 6 days to recover. Prop I've been shooting on my delts, they hurt a lot too, cant sleep on that side etc but otherwise ok. Worst of all, I believe my stuff is fake or very underdosed, I still havent had any strenght gains and its week 3 :/..
> 
> Gonna get something new soon. It's a pity though, that now that Viper gear seems to be out of stock mostly. They still have Cyp 200mg/ml, I guess that would be ok, a little more to inject though.
> 
> Have you had weight and strengt gains, increased libido etc?


Have you cycled before? And sorry if you mentioned this before but how much are you running per week?

Why don't you put up some pics in your own thread for a gear check and ask for opinions?

Or get a set of bloods done?


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

How do u get the bloods done, eg just fess up and tell the GP what you're doing? Then pop off down the local outpatients?

My GP goes off on one when I ask to get a varucca removed, let alone bloods :banghead:


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

That was actually going to be my next question.. Ways to go about getting it done.

Well, it's not illegal to do AAS, so I guess you just need to find a doctor who is understanding and willing to help you be safer on your journey..

Some will, some won't. How you find that out I'm not sure, I'd say it's better being honest from the beginning, that way they order the correct tests, ad they're going to realise if your T is 8 times higher than usual lol...


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Private tests they wouldn't care, but you'd be looking at £250/500 for full screen inc lft's.

I guess if I did say, BTW.. I know u might not agree but best you know... play the preventive card.. rather be sure than wind up in A&E.. I don't think they'd mind. Or ask to see your GPs nurse if they have one.

Actually, now I think more about it, they treat drug addicts that slam gear up their arm. So I wouldn't worry so much 

They'll probably go on about liver damage, but are you downing 5pints of larger a night, so in relative terms we're not in the high risk category


----------



## pellepalle (May 16, 2012)

mattske said:


> Have you cycled before? And sorry if you mentioned this before but how much are you running per week?
> 
> Why don't you put up some pics in your own thread for a gear check and ask for opinions?
> 
> Or get a set of bloods done?


It's my first cycle with "proper" gear. I've done a 8 week cycle of tren (prohormone) and gained around 8kg bodyweight and +15-20kg strenght on compound exercices.

My plan is to run test 500mg/week for 20 weeks but for the first 3 weeks i've been running it at 800mg/week of which 400mg is propionate.

I've seen and compared pics, everything with the stuff seems to be ok except that im not feeling much anything. It's not a very known lab, but the few comments here on a thread of them were good.

I'm not very used to the systems here in the UK but getting bloods is quite expensive I believe. Also I'm on TRT so I can't just ask my GP for several reasons.

I think I'm feeling something, increased libido and better pumps. Also vascularity seems to be good/get better, even though I'm bulking up and gaining weight slowly. It's just that the strenght is missing, haven't really had any gains. It could be, that the prop has been crap and the longer esters real, which would explain that the stuff is just about to start to work.

I'll however rather get something new, this one is giving me too much PIP. It's runing my chest days!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Then shoot it in your ass!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

mattske said:


> Then shoot it in your ass!


That's what she said!!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry, i was running for the train so a short, stupid response was all I could manage..

Now I'm not 100% certain on this, but certain compounds exhibit certain characteristics - some will give you bulk but not strength, others will make you strong as an ox (what's that stuff you drip on your tongue? Quite dangerous I heard?) but not make you bulk.

In writing this out I'm actually souring myself, because straight test should give you both..

Maybe it's just in your head? I'm sure I you put the weights up 5-10kg you could lift them!


----------



## pellepalle (May 16, 2012)

Its definitely not in my head, I always try to lift more and more, always to the max! But if there is cypionate and enathate in the vial it would make sense that it is starting to work now.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

I guess if you're not happy mate then just jump onto something else! You may waste some money but at least you're not wasting your time...


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Coo, so confusing lol. I'm kinda toying with blowing out the Anavar, I can't mention price but a cycle would cost enough to go on holiday with.

Some mention just Test E for 8 weeks then pct. Mattske, did this cross ur mind or you picked your cycle as its a decent kickstart for the first cycle - as opposed to me being a chicken on just Test E


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Mattkse, how u getting on?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

@tony_1170 sorry mate, been flat out this week! haven't had much time to post, haven't been eating properly... trying to smash shakes where I can. Bought a blender, and got some mass gainer shake from a friend, need some more £££ to get a big new bag!

It's Wednesday, hump day! and JAB DAY. I actually look forward to it, it gives me a rush  so another 400mg of Viper Labs Test 400 coming tonight! Will try before training... and a couple of dbols too.

The other night when I left the db's at home, i chewed 3 x 10mg about half hour before the gym, and i felt like a bit of a beast at the gym! twas nice 

Anyways... I wrote a huge reply to you this morning on my phone but it died and I lost it, very frustrating. So here I am trying again.

With my limited knowledge on Anvar and Winstrol, Var is more expensive but 'better' for your body, where as winny is cheaper but more hepatoxic (liver damaging). So if you can afford it, do yourself a favour, otherwise, you will have t looka t other options... You get what you pay for mate!

There's nothing chicken about doing a straight Test E cycle in my mind mate, it's a big decision to **** around with your body this way, and you need to do it right. I originally was going to do around 10 weeks, 8 weeks, from what I'd read, was too short for a test only cycle, so i wanted to stretch it to 10-12ish, and with what I had on hand, this worked. The dbol as a kick start as it's tried and tested, both alone, and in this combo, and it works. also gives you something to work on until the test really kicks in.

I also have aroudn 18-20 vials of Organon Sustanon 250 which I'm going to run at the end of the test (need to ask a few Q's about this) to extend it out to around 16 weeks or even a bit more. at the moment i'm around 600-800mg test / week.. so if i ran the sust at 3/week thats 750. These are relatively big numbers for a first run I realise... I really need to work on my diet. Training has been good, diet will be the let down.

Extending the length of the cycle also changes PCT - it needs to be more indepth and longer. Another question I need to ask of the board.

I'm also running HCG at just over 1000mcg / week, once weekly. This should aid in recovery, and keep me feeling nice and full in the pants during!

I'm horny as a mother f*cker. I want to f*ck everything that moves.

Training tonight, will put up some more numbers of lifts, but I'm confident to say it's working


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

@nicj1990, how are YOU getting on over there? have you taken the plunge yet?


----------



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

mattske said:


> @nicj1990, how are YOU getting on over there? have you taken the plunge yet?


Hey matt!

Did my first jab last night 

625mg Test-E, and taking 40mg of Dianabol ED

got a nice bit of PIP already, feels like my whole leg is dead, can only assume this **** is gunna get worse before it gets better lol 

got 5x5 on squats and deadlifts tomorrow, so might have to take some pain killers and push through it

How you getting on mate? can you private message on here yet? need to ask you a few things


----------



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

mattske said:


> @nicj1990, how are YOU getting on over there? have you taken the plunge yet?


Hey matt!

Did my first jab last night 

625mg Test-E, and taking 40mg of Dianabol ED

got a nice bit of PIP already, feels like my whole leg is dead, can only assume this **** is gunna get worse before it gets better lol 

got 5x5 on squats and deadlifts tomorrow, so might have to take some pain killers and push through it

How you getting on mate? can you private message on here yet? need to ask you a few things


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Hahaha nice one bro! I like the PIP, makes it feel like it's working ;-)


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

My goal for the end of the 16 weeks!

This is 7kg or 15.4lbs. Hoping to be lean enough, not just a fat, wet mess.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

nicj1990 said:


> Hey matt!
> 
> Did my first jab last night
> 
> ...


Yeah you can but not on my phone I don't think! Will have to check it out on a computer..


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

mattske said:


> @tony_1170 I'm horny as a mother f*cker. I want to f*ck everything that moves.


haha - game on!

thanks for the info, really good. I think I finally have Anavar with me soon, so going to run that out. Though wish I was a chemist with all the acronyms and names etc. Def sounds like TestE course. Didnt quite get the test E and dbol bit. So need to read through that again. Kinda hoping nearer the time (just so I don't F**k is up) one of the seniors spells it out for me, well tweaks my suggestion anyhow lol

I read this and got really confused:

Week 1-10 Testosterone Enanthate (250mg 2x/week)

Week 3-10 adex? (Anastrozole / Arimidex?) .25mg EOD

Week 12-start-- Post cycle/Unleashed test capsules?

week 12-start- Forma Stanazol 5 pumps 2x/daily?

T


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> Week 12-start-- Post cycle/Unleashed test capsules?
> 
> week 12-start- Forma Stanazol 5 pumps 2x/daily?


Go read up on proper PCTs.

That OTC stuff is crap.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> Go read up on proper PCTs.
> 
> That OTC stuff is crap.


Agreed.

Read the stickies here in this forum on PCT and then come and ask Q's.

Also, dbol can be used to kick start a cycle as it is fast acting, mass gaining (among other things) so you don't wait two weeks for the long estered test to kick in...


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

mattske said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Read the stickies here in this forum on PCT and then come and ask Q's.
> 
> Also, dbol can be used to kick start a cycle as it is fast acting, mass gaining (among other things) so you don't wait two weeks for the long estered test to kick in...


Yea, I thought the PCT looked crap, from the other site and they all said how great it was. Thought it was bizarre. I remeber doing dbol when I did my first lot back in 2007. But I had a mate guiding me through it


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

I think this is what Id do more:

QUOTE from Mindgate_Muscle

Cyc:

Week 1-12 500mg Testosterone Enanthate (pin)

Week 1-6 40mg Dbol ED (tablets?)

PCT:

Sarting on week 15:

Nolva 40/40/20/20

Clomid 100/100/50/50

Running ZMA through PCT?

Aiming for 4000 Kcal


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

That looks better.

Don't worry about the EF PCT 'formula'...

Also, research running a low does of AI on cycle, and possibly HCG? Not absolutely necessary, but why not give your body the best support during to make recovery easier?


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Founds this article:

1. Nolva will help prevent gyno while on cycle . However, do not use nolva with tren or deca as this can make issues worse.

2. An AI like adex, aromasin , ldex, letro, etc will combat gyno and water bloat. However, it should be used as long as reqd because the body does need some estrogen to grow.

3. An AI and a serm should be used during pct .

4. Keep a clean diet (free of sodium) for bloat issues. If bloat presists, use an AI until bloat is gone.

5. Remember, these are drugs and should be used with caution. While serms and AI's serve good uses they also can have negitive impacts on other systems (sex drive, hindered gains, poor lipid profile, liver loxic, etc).

What does EF stand for?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Happy Friday all!

Thought I'd upload some pics of progress so far. These are not great before and after pics - I've been lazy with them... But will endeavour to get some up to track.

However...

This was me on holiday only two weeks ago, no upper body muscle, beer belly..



This was me this morning - some pec, some bi, some delt. 3 / week 5x5.



I said from the beginning I wasn't big, this was a shortcut, and I wanted to see what the results would be from a dead flat start. Two weeks in and it looks alright! Now that the test should be in action and the dbols half way thru I'm feeling good! I'm feeling tired a lot however, not sure wether I need to sleep more or assess my diet.

I am having to resist the urge to go to the gym every time I have the chance! I feel like I want to lift everything!


----------



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice work mate! 5x5 is draining. If your lifting heavy with that intensity, rest is crucial. Feeling tired is normal, but try upping your calories, MORE CARBS maybe!!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

looking good. I've got some before and after pics on bodybuilding.com under tony_1170.. well before 18%bf 3 months later, 10%


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks mate.. I'm such an impatient Fk I can't wait to see the end product!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

You're like me; I worked my n*t's off to get down to 10% in 3 months. 4k pre fasted run every am. Followed by 20min P90X ab session. (F*ck me! You have to see it to believe how hard it is but its do-able @ home) search youtube.

Then 1 1/4 hrs 5x per week and 6 meals a day. Are you cramming 3000 cals?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd like to think I'm hitting it most days - definitely have today!

Bought a blender so I'm making shakes with 300mls fat milk, banana, egg, WPI, honey, peanut butter and 3/4 cup oats. Had about a kilo of spag Bol in two meals, had chicken and veggies and potato. Still got dinner and become snack (probably another shake) to come...

Gas is ****ed though!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Worst session ever!

Got there at 7 after chewing a handful of dbols on the train, good feed, tunes in ready to smash it! 5 mins warm up on the bike before squats.. Ten million people lined up for the on rack they have.. So I decide to do leg press instead.. Added 20kg this week!

Finish legs and head back in to do bench... Wait for guy to finish his last set.. Load up warm up weight, smash out 15 push up warm up.. Sit down for bench - ALRIGHT GUYS CLOSING TIME! Finish up and get out now!

WTF?! Who closes at 8pm.. Now I'm half pumped, full of ****ing energy and dunno what to do!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

AND I got on the wrong bus and an walking home and the shin pumps make me want to carve the muscles out with a spoon it's fuxked!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

79.9 KG!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

mattske said:


> 79.9 KG!


Body weight, bench or?

My anavar arrived. First oral cycle before first Test E next year.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

That's body weight mate, up a couple of KG and don't look too bloated either!

Hoping for bench numbers to match end of next week ;-)

Why don't you hold the var and run it with the test to harden up?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Winstrol may be more hypertoxic thatn var but imo that has no relevence as your body can handle oral aas fine.

Its like comparing alcohol to a cup of tea, yes the alcohol will stress the body more than a cup of tea but the body can still handle alcohol fine with general range doses.

orals do carry some toxicity but imo a lot of people hyper exagetate the truth. You can run winstrol no problem and its toxicity as with other oral aas is irelevent imo.

Imo you've more chance of damaging yourself with paracetamol than bbing range oral aas doses.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

How many people do you here about that have damaged there livers from oral aas at the dose ranges we use???? None....

Its like saying vodka is toxic, yes maybe if you drink litres upon litres but not from a few shots.

Same comparison with oral aas, neck a tub of 50 at a time then yeh that's stupid but taken at normal range doses then you can use continuos no problem.

Bber doses are actually very low in comparison to how much are livers can actually take. So imo forget the toxicity of oral aas, its when you take with other medication or drugs that the toxicity will come into play, but with a healthy normal liver oral aas are fine.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

I think I've possibly read you say the same thing in another thread, and remember agreeing with you  'everything in moderation', right?

So what are the pros / cons of winny and var then? Why would one choose one and not the other?


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Excellent, few KG is good. Hope its muscle and not water  did you have BF via calipers done before u started. Its a great indication of final muscle mass, hopefully

I guess my plan was to do orals now, starting next week - Im kinda goal driven, give me a target and I create a routine with work, gym and social and stick to it like glue!

Even my house mate is on my diet (was cutting) 5 meals a day, he never been to a gym and still lost 14lb in 3 months lol. Ironically hes now joined lol a convert hehe

So plan was Orals 6 weeks, till mid Jan.

Now bit of history on me, 42 (no spring chicken!) I was caught in Langkawi when the tsunami hit. Came back with HepA/HepC and god knows what else, I survived so I weren't going to grumble!!

Ironically it was a recovery holiday after getting through a really bad bought of Crohns - lol... I was on immune surpressant drugs to help steroids work (prescribed ones!!!) . Hence why I caught every disease there was. Anyhow. Chrons in check and been brill on weight training diets and protein (who would have thought!) No issues since 2004.

Finally went through Hepc treatment, f*ck mind bending stuff. No wonder people quit or commit suicide! Any how all clear 3 years, scans show liver 100% 

So, do orals, just in time for my routine 6 month bloods in late Feb. If that shows all A ok, Test E here I come  they do a full run, lft's etc. Some 10 vials they take! Thank f*uck its free hehe

Then in Orlando in June, so want to run Test E pre then so I look "george gorgeos!" Lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

mattske said:


> I think I've possibly read you say the same thing in another thread, and remember agreeing with you  'everything in moderation', right?
> 
> So what are the pros / cons of winny and var then? Why would one choose one and not the other?


Var is seen as a cleaner aas since its hyped up about being less toxic,

Also var is less supressive of your natty hormones so its seen as being in a way 'gentler' on the body.

Iv never used var only winstrol and tbh win is my fav oral strength and hardness is prob the best you will get from a 'dry' aas.

Pros of winstrol is cost and its dirt cheap to make also so less chance of you getting bumpd with winstrol when you think your buying var.

Winstrol is that good imo iv got no reason to use var. Also seen threads of win vs var and a lot will say winstrol.

Winstrol is seen and known as a 'poor mans var' I think wins werth every penny, iv no interest in trying var at var prices tbh I can't see it being werth the extra cost in turns of the benifits it gives.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Woah! **** times mate... I'm glad to hear you're fighting fit now though, and fingers crossed all your final tests come up clear too.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Cracked 80kg! Milestone 1 down.. Next stop 85!

Is 12kg achievable in 16 weeks test then sus half half?


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

yay, well done!!

RE win/var - Im starting my var cycle next week, going to keep a journal on here and gonna be pretty strict on diet and routine sessions. I want to see how it works for me based on current stats/diet - then crank up diet to 3000 cals, still on good protein sources and carbs etc.

Then take before and after pics.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Can I ask what is probably a dumb question but here goes.

Got 60x 50mg anavar. Spoke to a mate, he said he only takes them on training days, so at 5x train days per week he makes a pot last a 12 week cycle doesn't see point of taking them on non training days.

I was going to take 1x 50mg per day, every day for 8 weeks even on off days.

Whats the best approach?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Having not used it before I'm not sure, people are always of different schools of thought with orals, all at once before training or spread evenly..

I'd direct that question to @stone14 or someone similar


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hows the cycle going, any new gains to report?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> Hows the cycle going, any new gains to report?


Mornin Tony! Thanks for the check in mate..

Well I've got about two days left of dbol so I'll make this weekend count - hammer the dbol, eat EVERYTHING I see and train big today and Sunday an then have Monday to chill.. I'm trying to get into a tues/Thurs/weekend split anyway so that works...

I am up in weight again, had a cheeky jump on the scales and was a touch over 83.1, so I'm up about 6kgs from the start, however I'm definitely holding some water.

My diet and training have not been absolutely spot on. Money has been getting in the way of eating, and work in the way of training.. Excuses, excuses I know...

Little bit of acne, face is oily as a mofo - and i think from washing and moisturising it so much I've got a rash which is hot and sore so waiting for that to **** off - back to very, soap free, natural, light wash for sensitive skin, and nothing else.

I've had acne before, it's not time for accurate yet!

So this next pin on Sunday will Mak the start of test only for the next 6 weeks or so, then I'll see how I'm going and whether to finish with the Sust250 I have, and maybe even the ROHM Triple X for a big finish (by this time I will have money and work will be under control!)


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow, sounds good. Have to admit don't fancy the greasy skin/acne etc. But you've been doing loads of gear so that will hopefully settle once you've reduced and changed the gear.

I'm still on the fence about what to do. I have the 50mg Anavar and for PCT if I need it Tamoxifen. Have been toying with boosting it with : ALPHA PHARMA TESTOBOLIN (Test E) 250mg/ml 10 x 1ml amps at the end.

Eg 2x jabs per week so for the last 5 weeks pin this in addition to Anavar. I'm hoping the Tamoxifen will be enough, possibly not need HCG.

Its a reasonable price, I think I have a load of pins from my last cycle, need to check expiry (do they have them?).

Its either that or do the oral cycle, then save up some £££ and try a cycle similar to urs for April and May. My goal, look good for the summer holiday in June!!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Var is seen as a cleaner aas since its hyped up about being less toxic,
> 
> Also var is less supressive of your natty hormones so its seen as being in a way 'gentler' on the body.
> 
> ...


After reading lots on Test E and Dbol oral, I'm in favour of your suggestion of a Test E and oral Win cycle. Any recommendations on dosage and length of cycle.

Week 1-12 Test E 250 (one jab per week)

Week 1-12 Win orals ??mg ED

PCT tamoxifen


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

So!

Good weekend this weekend!

Finished off the dbol Sat and Sun, had two big workouts and just ate and ate and slept and slept the rest. Feeling good! Bit disappointed that the dbol has run out actually, was loving it.

My lifts have all increased, as well as my weight.

Starting weight was 78KG.

I've reached 83.1KG

Some numbers for my 5x5:

Squats - 100KG

Bench - 70KG

Barbell Rows - 70KG

Overhead Press - 40KG

Deadlifts - 100KG

They dont look like they're up heaps from my original stats, but I think I exaggerated those ones, and I've been concentrating on form etc.

Squats are 30KG's above what I'd normally do, bench 30, rows 30, press is lacking definitely.

Deads are low, but I was being let down by my grip. I've been trying not to use wrist straps, because I want my forearm / grip strength to grow naturally too, but busted them out today with rows and what a difference they make! Will find out on Tuesday when I'm back for deads again if I can improve with the straps.

So we're back to straight test now! Going to finish the Test 400, and see how things go.

I'm excited to double the length of the cycle and use the Pakistani Sust I have so take it out to 16 weeks, and also add in some ROHM Triple X as well.

If anyone is reading this and knows, thinking of the compounds in Triple X (dbol, winny, anadrol), would I be better of doing this at the beginning of the second half of the cycle, and then finishing again with the sust, or to run it right at the end to finish at the same time as the sust, OR use it to bridge to PCT.

Thanks all, happy sunday!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Tomorrow start my oral Anavar cycle. New diet prepped, program done - ready to rock n roll


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> Tomorrow start my oral Anavar cycle. New diet prepped, program done - ready to rock n roll


How are you going Tony with the Var cycle?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Did my first quad jab today!

Didn't go too bad, I kind of liked it... feels a little odd going into the muscle. Its not pain, just, 'feeling' hard to describe.

I definitely have a feeling that there's going to be some PIP however, it was pretty solid! only 1mL though.


----------



## pellepalle (May 16, 2012)

mattske said:


> Did my first quad jab today!
> 
> Didn't go too bad, I kind of liked it... feels a little odd going into the muscle. Its not pain, just, 'feeling' hard to describe.
> 
> I definitely have a feeling that there's going to be some PIP however, it was pretty solid! only 1mL though.


When I started my cycle witht he biogenetics crap I was writing about before, I did 1ml for both quads. Injection went perfectly, except couldn't walk for a week. Then I decided I'll go with glutes from now on..  Im sure with the viper stuff quads will be ok though.

I also got some viper gear and fuerza prop, started my cycle 2 weeks ago. I'm having viper cyp 200, 400mg/w and and fuerza prop 100mg/eod. The reason I'm only doing 400mg is because I'm already on Nebido TRT, which gives me a base of 160mg/week.

So far I'm feeling great! Definitely starting to see mass gains and starting to get strenght too. Libido is very high.. poor girlfriend


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

pellepalle said:


> When I started my cycle witht he biogenetics crap I was writing about before, I did 1ml for both quads. Injection went perfectly, except couldn't walk for a week. Then I decided I'll go with glutes from now on..  Im sure with the viper stuff quads will be ok though.
> 
> I also got some viper gear and fuerza prop, started my cycle 2 weeks ago. I'm having viper cyp 200, 400mg/w and and fuerza prop 100mg/eod. The reason I'm only doing 400mg is because I'm already on Nebido TRT, which gives me a base of 160mg/week.
> 
> So far I'm feeling great! Definitely starting to see mass gains and starting to get strenght too. Libido is very high.. poor girlfriend


Glad to hear things are going well mate! Yeah the viper stuff seems good to go, no personal experience but Fuerza is supposed to be fine too. How are you finding the prop eod jabs?


----------



## pellepalle (May 16, 2012)

mattske said:


> Glad to hear things are going well mate! Yeah the viper stuff seems good to go, no personal experience but Fuerza is supposed to be fine too. How are you finding the prop eod jabs?


I don't mind jabbing eod, been always injecting 0.5ml to both delts or 1ml to glute. Sometimes there is some PIP that makes sleeping on the side annoying, but it's not that bad. Again, nothing compared to the biogenetics prop 0.5ml on both delts, they'd hurt like hell for days! Also, I've noticed that with this prop it really depends where on the delt I inject, when it goes perfectly in the middle there is very little to no PIP


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah you're right it's all down to technique I think, sometimes you're lucky, sometimes not.

You can tell when it's going in if something just doesn't feel 100% right, that it's probably going to hurt if you continue! LoL

Do you have a log or anything?

This thread has turned into a free for all


----------



## pellepalle (May 16, 2012)

mattske said:


> Yeah you're right it's all down to technique I think, sometimes you're lucky, sometimes not.
> 
> You can tell when it's going in if something just doesn't feel 100% right, that it's probably going to hurt if you continue! LoL
> 
> ...


I don't have a log but I'll sure tell my results at the end of my 20 week cycle!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

mattske said:


> How are you going Tony with the Var cycle?


Hey Mattske - not too bad, going to start a seperate journal section on here so people can follow - Im staying strict to the diet, going to lower the carb intake but Im going to post the diet/routine and weights.

otherwise, I feel good and think on day four its already working,. I think there was some talk about it taking a week or so to really kick in, if it does then great.

My PB on deadlift was 3x 100kg.. did that yesterday, much easier! I think 110kg is next, maybe 120kg!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> Hey Mattske - not too bad, going to start a seperate journal section on here so people can follow - Im staying strict to the diet, going to lower the carb intake but Im going to post the diet/routine and weights.
> 
> otherwise, I feel good and think on day four its already working,. I think there was some talk about it taking a week or so to really kick in, if it does then great.
> 
> My PB on deadlift was 3x 100kg.. did that yesterday, much easier! I think 110kg is next, maybe 120kg!


Nice one mate - good to hear your numbers are up. And make sure you let me know when your thread is up so I can sub!

I haven't been to the gym once this week - work has ****ed me, times like this i wish I had an olympic bar under my bed. Maybe I'll get one!

Happy Friday


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey mattske

heres the post: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/202549-1st-anavar-cycle-newbie-42-a.html

have a great weekend! :thumb:


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

nice one bro!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey Mattske, progress pics


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey mate! Haven't taken any recently - I've been a lazy **** in regards to training, I've only been eating and jabbing, and I really miss the dbols.

I've ordered some more dbols ad going to give it another smash and I will upload some more pics then.

Weight is 83.3, still steady / up just a tad but not growing exponentially.

Gym tonight, will see if I'm feeling exhibitionisty


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

commitment young man! I've even dragged my new member of staff down the gym! He's stunned he was 18%BF and thought he was a gym bunny....

Suddenly he's asking me for diet advice :thumb:


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Hahaha yes dad... =p

Glad you're so super positive! I've taken this week to just eat and rest, haven't been pushing myself with training, will still get 2 x weekday and 1-2 weekend sessions out, and more dbol should have arrived then!!!! I can't wait


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

lol, how longs your cycle been now?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Haha, I was only just trying to figure that out myself this evening! It been almost 8 weeks, half way point  Friday 27th Sept was first jab and dbols.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

I totally lie! First jab and dbols was Friday 26th October so it's been just over 4 weeks... I was going to say, time has flown!

I just finished my first 10ml of test 400 yesterday and cracked the second one, going to pump that this month with the dbols, and then I have sust and ROHM XXX to finish off with.

I will assess at the 12 week point if I want to go to 16 or not. Hoping the xxx with help to finish it off nicely an tidy me up along with a more strict diet.

I feel like I have a new motivation now! So stay tuned for more pics and numbers.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Dbols and xxx arrive tomorrow!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm about 3 seconds away from a sexual harassment case at Kings Cross Station... I love test!


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

just read your journal from the start and its good to see your honest from the start and some pics hope all is going well?

upload another pic if you can @mattske


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for that @cookie1983

I will try and get some more pics up this week, but here was some from last week.. Doesn't really show great progress, i'm not great with the camera...

Strength is definitely up and I can't wear three of my favourite suits anymore =(


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

What was your starting weight and where is it at now? @mattske


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

@no-way lol i was just about to have a go at you because i already answered this question, then i looked at my phone and realised I never pushed send haha...

Steady starting weight was 75kg.

Weight is still sat around 83.5 at last check last week... It's been just over 6 weeks. Trying not to live by the scales but its nice to see the numbers going up. I'd like to get closer to 90kg.

Still have a few hundred blue hearts, 7 ml of T400 and 20ml of WC Sust and ROHM XXX to finish off with.

Should i use the oxy / winny in the xxx to try and cut/harden towards the end, and clean up the diet a bit more? Or just keep eating everything go bulk all the way


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Haha, no worries...

I'll be happy with an 8.5KG increase after a few weeks when I start my cycle in the new year!

Not sure on your winny and oxy Q mate, someone on here will get back to you no doubt!

If it was me though, i'd go for as much muscle mass as possible, then try and hold on to it post PCT. :thumb:


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

I want to double it though! 15 kg increase over 12-16 weeks.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

would be good wouldnt it! 15KG for me would put me at 17.5 stone, bit bigger than I want to end up. :blush:


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

how old / tall are you bro?

and i dont know stones and oz's! thats like 110 kg or summin?


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

27yrs

6'3"

97KG natty.

Want to finish up 105 ish after PCT which shouldn't be too much trouble.

17 1/2 stone is about 112kg


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

nice man!

what's your cycle gonna be and when are you going to start?


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Cycle is 4 weeks (maybe 6) dbol @ 40mg ed

500mg test e ew

HCG 1000iu ew

aromasin 12.5mg eod

Starting mid jan, going to Thailand at the beginning of Jan so will start when I get back...Everything is sitting in my safe at home I'm so tempted to start now. lol


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

yeah i know the feeling! i gathered almost everything but I just couldn't wait i had to start!

also, if you're anything like me - the feeling of dbol is awesome so you'll probably not want to stop it. the strength, the pumps, getting the ****s at people who get in your way when you're walking to the tube... like 'fkn hurry up cnut!' 

what brand stuff do you have?

My belief is that HCG is better smaller and less frequently, rather than bulk once a week. I will find the thread!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/203284-how-importnat-hcg.html @no-way 

you sound like a bit of a unit already, will definitely be waiting to see before and after pics!

where are you based? also @cookie1983 where are you? i'm in Angel


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah I could split my HCG as i'll be shooting test twice a week, but read elsewhere that once a week is g2g.

Packed on the lbs in the past 3 years, about 20kgs...

I was thinking about posting before and after and starting a log but ive got lots of very recognizable tatts, just incase I know anyone on here! haha

Based in Luton/Stevenage


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Got Galenika pharma test and Bristish dispensary dbol... :whistling:


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Also, you probably dont need to shoot the Test E twice a week either. Enanthate ester is long enough to pin once a week, however - i do mine Sun / Wed for sh!ts and giggles. i kind of enjoy it  

Same principal I guess as splitting dbol dosage, or any medicine for that matter, you're better off having steady blood levels, rather than huge spike and troughs...

Yeah I'm f*cked now, my face and tats are up...


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

As its my first cycle I want to get used to pinning, and think 1ml twice a week using several sites is the way forward for me...

Yeah you know it... I'd have to photoshop mine out, and the pic would end up being a big blur. lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

no-way said:


> As its my first cycle I want to get used to pinning, and think 1ml twice a week using several sites is the way forward for me...
> 
> Yeah you know it... I'd have to photoshop mine out, and the pic would end up being a big blur. lol


the more often you jab the more chance of getting scar tissue.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

kingdale said:


> the more often you jab the more chance of getting scar tissue.


Granted, and i'll no doubt move to once a week after my first cycle. BUt I can't see 12 jabs more making a huge amount of difference scar tissue wise?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

no-way said:


> Granted, and i'll no doubt move to once a week after my first cycle. BUt I can't see 12 jabs more making a huge amount of difference scar tissue wise?


No i doubt it aswell just thought i would mention it so you dont carry on splitting it for ever. Think im going to swap over to orange pins after this cycle to try avoid scar tissue.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

orange are great I think! finally started doing quads and no dramas, maybe a little slow (i draw with greens) but a bit of resistance probably isn't a bad thing as you dont shoot too quick and risk leakage etc..


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

kingdale said:


> No i doubt it aswell just thought i would mention it so you dont carry on splitting it for ever. Think im going to swap over to orange pins after this cycle to try avoid scar tissue.


Im going orange 1" all the way! :lol:


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

PB for Squats! 120kg x 5 )


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Make that 140 x 2


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Make that 140 x 2


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

And dinner!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks good, except the bread - aren't they bad carbs? I've cut all bread, only brown pasta


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Well that is wholemeal bread - I try and eat brown / wholemeal where I can, slightly better i believe!

Someone was talking about soy and linseed burgen bread with a ridiculous amount of protein per slice.. Check it out 

I weighed myself before - 87kg... I'm pretty sure it's all just food however


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

You need to get some progress pics :-D


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

I only just put some up! Maybe this weekend if I'm feeling exhibitionist!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Oops, just seen 'em - looking good.. nice shape to arms and chest! Some def in the shoulders too..

Like the tatts as well. I'd like some more, never could decide what to have.. seen a full sleeve on one fella but can't go nicking his design


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> Oops, just seen 'em - looking good.. nice shape to arms and chest! Some def in the shoulders too..
> 
> Like the tatts as well. I'd like some more, never could decide what to have.. seen a full sleeve on one fella but can't go nicking his design


Thanks tony! I think in definitely making progress.. One of my housemates last night looked at me when I got home from the gym and I was in a singlet and she looked at my shoulders and said wow you're definitely getting bigger!

And one of the bigger boys was surprised when I got 130 on the squats... Tbf, so was I!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Free food at work! Two plates ;-)


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey y'all! Thought it was time for an update as its been a while, not that I really have that much to update.

Training hasn't been 100%. Have been away for work and Xmas parties and a hundred other excuses I'm sure I can find.

Diet and drugs are still going strong.

I am up to 86.5KG now. That's roughly a 10kg increase on 7 weeks ago, so I'm pretty happy with that.

I'm looking generally bigger than before, had a few people comment.. But I'm definitely not as big as I'd like to be.

Perhaps this is a symptom of concentrating on compound exercises - I'm building mass all over, but not popping in your typical 'beach muscles'.

Also, of the 10kg, I really don't think I'm holding much water.. I'm running 0.5 adex EOD or E3D and diet is pretty good most of the time.

I'm looking a bit bigger but still lean... Just need to train HARDER!

Some pics :



Quads are coming along the best so far!



Bit more in the chest/shoulder/bi/fore...



Bi/anterior delt/missed my lats in this shot... Still lean as I was saying...



...but up 10kg!

Read an article on Serge Nubret, so have started training my abs in the mornings as soon as I wake - sit ups till failure. Every morning. As many as possible, trying to beat that number each day. 2000 is the goal lol!

Mattske


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Looking mighty fine fella.

I had to go back to your beach pic to compare. Nice improvement, quads are coming on nicely. Nice arms, not massive, but a pretty good size. How many weeks left of the course, how much bigger do you want to get.

Good tan too! Or do you have an olive skin? My brother gor the olive skin, I got thw fair from my mum!! Went for a stand up session the other day, only do 3 or 6 mins. Did 6 and nearly frazzled, bloody stung. Getting ready for some progress pics Fri 

Can you do pics arms down eg, natural standing position to see how the chest looks. Might be tricky if u dont have a timer on the phone

T


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks mate 

Well, I'm at 7/8 now... Part of me wants to end it at 12. Part of me wants to go till 20.

I think I need I stop the orals as they're killing me (I think at least! Ores, drained, dark urine..)- or at least have a few weeks off them, then pick up with the XXX.

I have definitely grown - its just all over, evenly... Not massive bi's and chest.

Mind you; I'm sitting in the bottom of. Hotel hammered with a double JAck Daniels... This is a poor time for dedication lol.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Haha u replied as I edited lol 

Dark urine, drinking far too little water. Should be downing at least 2 litres if not 3 litres of water a day, even with JD and coke lol.. check the whites of the eyes, good indication of liver function


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

pps, before you crash tonight, down at least a pint of water!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

To be fair, my water intake is usually awesome - and it hasn't been as good as it usually is, need to pick it up.

Eyes look fine - I'm not that bad lol... But I think it is draining me a bit.

Fuxk I wish we produced 800mg+ of test naturally!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

mattske said:


> To be fair, my water intake is usually awesome - and it hasn't been as good as it usually is, need to pick it up.
> 
> Eyes look fine - I'm not that bad lol... But I think it is draining me a bit.
> 
> Fuxk I wish we produced 800mg+ of test naturally!


Really need to keep up the water intake on orals.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Really need to keep up the water intake on orals.


Thanks brother.. Like I said - I normally do.. I think because I'm from a warm country! But coming to the UK, I'm not hot and thirsty all the time so I don't think of it as much.. Try to run around with a bottle of water most of the time though.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Can we play guess the nationality : Spanish?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Also, thanks tony! Like I said - I'm definitely growing, just might need to change up my training a bit to concentrate on a few areas...

Haha you can play the nationality guessing game all you want, you will never find the true answer!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

And is a natural tan! Haven't been in the sun since holidays in Oct.. I go quite dark normally.

I will get a friend to take some more maybe on the weekend


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Haha, lucky sod! Well I opened up a vote with some of the girls near me, two think Spanish, one Portuguese..

One asked if you were single as she said, "coo, sexy bod, love the tattoo!!! "

Sheesh!!!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Haha wow! Normally I get Italian first, never had Portuguese.. Spanish sometimes.

Are any of them single? :-D I'm a sucker for short brunettes ;-)


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

You'll get there and it'll be @tony_1170 dressed in a mini shirt and brunette wig. :lol:


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Hahahahaha I was actually just about to say - Tony is a short ass, and dark haired by the look of it...

Sorry Tony, you don't count mate!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

all married, typical huh


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

I should have simply asked of they were beautiful brunettes, and not inquires about status! :-D


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

no-way said:


> You'll get there and it'll be @tony_1170 dressed in a mini shirt and brunette wig. :lol:


cheers bud :001_tt2:

mattske, be careful what ya wish for, one of these is a man eater! Mind, could be fun along the way lol


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Well well! Happy New Year to all those who read this, it's been *way* too long since posting in here so it's time for a massive update! A lot has been going on, unfortunately not too much on the positive side of things!

I'll concentrate on the training related details and save you all the sob stories 

I trained for the first time in a little over a fortnight today, haven't been in the gym since before Xmas.

Squats - 90KG 4x5

Bench - 70KG 4x5

Rows - 60KG 4x5

So my lifts are all down a bit which is to be expected, however not tooooo much so I'm pretty happy about that (the reason why this is so will become apparent further along in the post...) Walked out of there feeling pretty good too  Which brings me to the next part of my update - the chems!

Over the Xmas / NY period I stopped the dbols but continued pinning my test. I drank, smoked, got high and generally ****ed myself up so I figured I could leave the orals to give myself a bit of a break.

It has now been 10 weeks of the test at around 700-800mg / week (sometimes a bit more depending on if I felt like popping an extra vial of Sust (which I think is fake but just gonna get it in there anyway!) in which case it was a little higher... And roughly 7 weeks of dbol with a week off here and there.

I started this all at about 75KG. I got up to 88KG just before Xmas, definitely looking bigger, suits wouldn't fit, and housemates commenting. In my opinion, I wasn't too bloated or holding much water. Running adex at 0.5mg ED / EOD. I was definitely increasing in strength. When I got back from Xmas and NY, I was back down to 82KG - suits fit again, and didn't look as muscular.  I've just been eating and eating getting myself back on track, and back to 85KG now, and still looking lean with maybe just a little bit of baby fat on my belly.

SO! I've had my fun, I've had my break, now it's time.

In the beginning, I ordered a LOT of stuff. I have way more than I needed, like a kid in a candy shop. I ordered a lot of tren too. It scares me, but I'm in a bit of a *fcuk it!* mood at the moment.

So, Weeks 10-16 will consist of the following -

EOD - 1ml Wildcat Prosust 250

- 1ml ProChem OneRip

- 0.35ml ProChem Tren Ace (to bring the tren up a little, so it's 100mg EOD, giving a 2.5:1 Test:Tren ratio)

Also, ED - 4 x ROHM XXX tabs (10mg dbol, 10mg winny, 10mg oxy)

- 4 x DS Blue Hearts Danabol (40mg)

The 2ml of Sust and OneRip is going in the quad, and I'm pinning the 0.35ml Tren Ace into my delts with a slin pin, on the off day to keep the tren levels stable.

First pins were yesterday, and then I headed out into London for a few hours, and I felt different. I felt a little bit sick (although I was hungover) but I also felt amazing. I'm going to put this down to the test prop, or the tren ace! I was warm, i was confident, i was cocky, i got a stunners phone number without even actually talking to her!

A friend that stayed over said that i was very hot. heat hot, not hot hot ;-)

I'm going to continue with the adex at 0.5mg ED (i think it will be necessary given the amount of AAS in there...

I'm also running HCG 500iu bi-weekly.

This 6 weeks is the big one! I realise that I'm going to be pretty shut down after this, I think I'm prepared for it. I really am going to work hard for the remaining time, It's pointless to pin all this gear if I'm not going to do it properly. Half the reason I decided to post again, it makes me more accountable to you all, and should motivate me to stick to this and do it right!

I think that's all for now - I will update if I think of anything else. Comments, opinions and criticisms all welcome 

I think I really need to get some before and after pics up for this!

Ciao for now,

Mattske


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow, thats pretty hardcore fella!

Keen to see some pics at the end.. you've done some already, use them as them. Time to get your head down, eat well and work your damn ass off in the gym


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> Wow, thats pretty hardcore fella!
> 
> Keen to see some pics at the end.. you've done some already, use them as them. Time to get your head down, eat well and work your damn ass off in the gym


Well yeah I guess it is  and that is the plan! Part of me wants to train EOD also but i don't want to risk overtraining..

Squats, shoulder press and deads tonight.. If I don't train EOD then I might add some isolations in there, bi's tri's and calves..

Abs are done every morning on waking till failure


----------



## MA1984 (Jul 5, 2012)

mattske said:


> Well well! Happy New Year to all those who read this, it's been *way* too long since posting in here so it's time for a massive update! A lot has been going on, unfortunately not too much on the positive side of things!
> 
> I'll concentrate on the training related details and save you all the sob stories
> 
> ...


Your lifts look ok for the amount of training you have done so far, but your squat is definitely lagging!! I think you should train with a higher intensity! When I was in my first month of training I was squatting 100kg for 10 reps. Here's routine I recoommend:

MA's Mass building Workout

Day 1 - Chest and Biceps + Abs

Day 2 - Rest

Day 3 - Back and Triceps

Day 4 - Rest

Day 5 - Legs + Abs

Day 6 - Rest

Day 7 - Repeat

Chest and Biceps

3 Sets Incline Dumbell Press

3 Sets Bench Press

3 Sets Chest Dips

3 Sets Barbell Curls

3 Sets Preacher curls

Back and Triceps

3 Sets Front Raise with Plates

3 Sets Deadlifts

3 Sets Lat Pulldown

3 Sets Dumbell Rows

3 Sets Skullcrushers

3 Sets Shoulder Press

Legs

3 Sets Squats

3 Sets Leg Press

3 Sets Lunges

3 Sets Leg Extensions

3 Sets Leg Curls

Each set should be 8-10 reps. And should be training with a high intensity.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

MA1984 said:


> Your lifts look ok for the amount of training you have done so far, but your squat is definitely lagging!! I think you should train with a higher intensity! When I was in my first month of training I was squatting 100kg for 10 reps. Here's routine I recoommend:
> 
> MA's Mass building Workout
> 
> ...


Thanks man - my PB on squats was 130kg for 2 x 2, but that was before the silly season.. Should be back at 100kg tonight and beyond.. I'm feeling strong!

I am keen to mix up the training a little bit, been working off basically the SL 5x5 squats, deads, bench, press, rows.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

mattske said:


> Abs are done every morning on waking till failure


Good man! Ever seen the P90X ab ripper DVD, check out youtube.. killer! I seem to have some definition, nothing great. I.do.a 2 or 4km interval run every morning then 20 mins abs.

Still not really showing but I think I'll have to cut down to 7% body fat to ever see them really defined.

Been looking at your suggestion of a 10week Test/Prop course.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> Good man! Ever seen the P90X ab ripper DVD, check out youtube.. killer! I seem to have some definition, nothing great. I.do.a 2 or 4km interval run every morning then 20 mins abs.
> 
> Still not really showing but I think I'll have to cut down to 7% body fat to ever see them really defined.
> 
> Been looking at your suggestion of a 10week Test/Prop course.


What can I say, the ladies love abs!

I have waaayyyy too high bf at the moment to see any definition.. But hopefully that will have changed at the end of the 6 weeks..

And you mean test enanthate  test prop is ED or EOD pins ;-)


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Dinner: two steaks and a protein shake!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

mattske said:


> View attachment 106989


Very nice!! My dinner was cauliflower/broccoli cheese dish, shortly to follow, a milkshake


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> Very nice!! My dinner was cauliflower/broccoli cheese dish, shortly to follow, a milkshake


I would die if I ate that little!

I've also eaten today -



Lunch one - lamb, rice, potato, veggies



Fish, lamb, potato, qorn...

(I get free meals at the canteen!)

Also another shake with banana, oats, honey and PB.. Probably 1500 cals itself!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh, and some chocolate bread


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Lmao!! Free dinners, where do you work? I need to find a free canteen!!

Not quite the macro diet I was expecting, porky sod lol

Ps, that looks better grub than the rubbish I have to pay for at work


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

It's a secret ;-) education is the key!

And yes, I have a pretty good metabolism! It's always been hard for me to gain weight, so I'm going all out! Still not too fat ;-)

And yeah those pics don't really do it justice but it's good stuff!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

And so begins the lack of sleep and night sweats... It's funny though, I don't actually feel tired, even though I probably slept three hours total?


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

mattske said:


> And so begins the lack of sleep and night sweats... It's funny though, I don't actually feel tired, even though I probably slept three hours total?


eh - how comes - what causes that?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> eh - how comes - what causes that?


Trenbolene


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

ahh, sneaky chap - I was going to say Tren! Didnt think you had that one your ****nal or products. When are you starting that, or already started?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Lol, Tony! Did you even read my welcome back post? 

I started tren ace on Saturday  100mg EOD


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

ahh "0.35ml ProChem Tren Ace (to bring the tren up a little, so it's 100mg EOD, giving a 2.5:1 Test:Tren ratio)"

I was reading on my mobile, so missed it I think!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi All!

Happy Sunday 

Had a ridiculous week with work, and only just got back to the gym today, so I decided to punish myself 

Squats 90KG 8x5 - weight hadn't changed, was concentrating on form, going for higher reps, and also had some 'advice' from someone to look down during the up phase of the movement, which will engage the hamstrings more and give more power. More power maybe right, but my hammy's dont seem to be as strong as my quads, so was more difficult. interesting tip though.

Bench 70 kg 12x2, 10x2, 8x2. Kept it wide, felt nice 

Deads 90KG 8 x 4 - weight is down, but I also haven't done deads for about 3-4 weeks. was fairly happy with it.

Seated dumbell shoulder press - 5 x 1 LoL. Note to self - don't try and train shoulders after pinning a ml of sust, onerip and tren ace in your anterior delt only a few hours before. fail.

Bi's & Tri's - Cable machine with the rope, 3 x each, to failure.

Really wanted to get back in there but i was pretty wrecked by this point. Walked out feeling fcuked but good, and treated myself to a sh!t tonne of KFC and lay on the couch watching football all afternoon.

My goal - I really want an awesome back and lats.

I'm tempted to change from the 5x5 compound lifts style of training to more of a 4/5 day split with a bit more isolation. I'm getting generally bigger, but i want more definition.

This has started to just become a bit of a mind dump now...

weight is back up! 88.8KG

that's all folks.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

also, I can't seem to eat enough, i'm fcuking starving all the time, eating more than i was, yet i seem to be looking leaner :-D

I believe this is the tren.

while on the subject of tren, i had one or two days of trensomnia and night sweats in the first couple of days, and since then - nothing. I have read that for some people it takes 2 weeks plus for the effects to really get cranking, so we'll see - but so far things seem okay. it's about a 2:1 test:tren ratio too so that should keep things pretty alright.

little mattske seems to still work when he needs to, however little mattske and his friends are slowly turning into littler mattske.

might up the HCG a bit, adex is still 0.5mg EOD.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Up the HCG and Adex lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

mattske said:


> also, I can't seem to eat enough, i'm fcuking starving all the time, eating more than i was, yet i seem to be looking leaner :-D
> 
> I believe this is the tren.
> 
> ...


1000iu HCG should keep the boys in check imo. Is it pharma grade? Might aswell up the dose if it is not working though.

No need to increase the adex unless you are getting gyno symptons


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> 1000iu HCG should keep the boys in check imo. Is it pharma grade? Might aswell up the dose if it is not working though.
> 
> No need to increase the adex unless you are getting gyno symptons


Got the HCG from DRS, it seems I was a bit better when I was running closer to 1500 a week, the 500 twice a week doesn't seem to cut it as much, but as I said, I'm also pumping in more gear than before!

No gyno as far as I'm aware, slightly tingly nips once or twice if I miss the adex for a day or two...


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

mattske said:


> Got the HCG from DRS, it seems I was a bit better when I was running closer to 1500 a week, the 500 twice a week doesn't seem to cut it as much, but as I said, I'm also pumping in more gear than before!
> 
> No gyno as far as I'm aware, slightly tingly nips once or twice if I miss the adex for a day or two...


Used that HCG myelf and was g2g, everyone is different imo so take as much as needed


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Used that HCG myelf and was g2g, everyone is different imo so take as much as needed


I'm sure it's good to go, just need to get the balance right!

I had read that taking too much could actually have a negative effect but I'm not sure if that is actually the case...

@hackskii ?


----------



## gibubu (Jan 9, 2013)

Quality thread


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

gibubu said:


> Quality thread


Serious or p!sstake? :-D


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

gibubu said:


> Quality thread


I mean, thank you!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Lol


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Evening people! Happy Hump Day! Unfortunately no humping... =(

Good session in the gym tonight!

Leg press was ace! Worked my way up (60,80,107,127,14x) to 154KG/340lbs for 5 reps. Was pretty happy with that!

Also got my PB on bench which was 90kg for one struggling rep. Worked from 40, 60, 80 for reps, 85 for two and finally 90.

Also did my first sets of JM press? Like a combination of close grip bench and skullcrushers. Smashed the tri's, awkward exercise though.

And finished with dumbbell flyes.

Big sesh! Also found a training partner, close to the same stats and goals, and routine so that's positive.

This is going to be a good solid final few weeks!

Fish potato and veggies and a shake for dinner and I'm hanging for bed.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sounds good, now you have a gym partner I wanna see some good progress young man!!!


----------



## gibubu (Jan 9, 2013)

mattske said:


> Serious or p!sstake? :-D


Serious!

Really good read.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

gibubu said:


> Serious!
> 
> Really good read.


Cheers @gibubu


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Also,


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Happy Saturday morning quad shots!







Beginning of December:



Yesterday:



Yes I'm bored.

Weight 88.0kg on the dot.

Starting was 75kg.

Not my girlfriend:



That is all.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

A few more pics while I'm in the mood -


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Good pics, are you doing all the jabs via your quads?

Was going to ask what needle size. Now I can see


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Yep, all in the quads, except for some tren a top ups via slin pin into my delts (but if it goes over half a ml it ducks me!)

Draw the gear up with greens 21g and into the quads with orange 25g.

Too hard sticking it in my bum all the time :-o so I said fk it and gave the quads a go, would never look back! Although pip can be a bish sometimes but it's never been unbearable.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

I was wondering if the pip was an issue. When I did my last pin cycle in 2007 (!) I used British Dragon, both my partner and I pinned in the glute. Couldn't ****ing sit for a week! As I ride to work on a motorbike now that could be a real issue lol

So pinning the quad would mean I wouldnt be sat on my **** for 25 miles along the UKs bumpy roads going "ouch ouch ouch ouch ouch !!" :cursing:


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

I think some people just have sh1t technique more than anything... It really shouldn't hurt that much! If you do it right, you don't feel a thing all the way in, inject slowly, massage afterwards.

The past few weeks I've just been walking around like someone has given me a couple of punches in the shoulders and quads, nothing to cry about.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Worst pip I've ever had today... It is a bit if a struggle to stand today... Squats are going to be fun tomorrow...

3ml - sust/one rip/tren a, into the quad.

Fuxking sore!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Kinda ironic given my previous post :-D


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

I did wonder with the amount you shoved in your thigh this morning!! 

I've been reading the advice on pinning, warm up contents, inject, the place warm/hot flannel over the site for a few mins to help it go in. Thank ***k I'm only going to be doing 1ml!


----------



## gibubu (Jan 9, 2013)

What rep ranges do you do matt?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

gibubu said:


> What rep ranges do you do matt?


Hi mate, depends how i'm training or feeling.

In the beginning I was doing a 5x5 routine, now I'm alternating between a

- max effort lower body (working up to singles, 1 rep maximum on say bench)

- max effort upper body

- high intensity lower (50% weight of max effort, but higher reps to failure basically)

- high intensity upper

it really just depends how I'm feeling. I mix it up between the 1RM, around the 5 or 6 mark, and sometime 12-15 up to failure.

I'm not really training for strength, or to compete, or powerlifting or anything like that, vanity would be the main reason  so while i do like the strength and mass from the lower rep / higher weight compound exercises, i do like to work on the 'beach muscles' too, which is usually higher intensity, lower weight.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

I just saw the scales hit 90kg!!! But settled on 89.8kg.

I've also had a lot of food today, so probably not a great indication. But I'm feeling solid 

Originally my goal was 90kg.

I'm thinking with 4 weeks left, make 95 my goal and hope to stay as close to 90 after PCT ))


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Terrible nights sleep last night, awake for the majority of it, restless, covered in sweat.

I can't tell whether it's the tren, or whether it was the heater on too high, and the huge amount of food I ate yesterday, along with a big thick heavy shake before bed...

If it was the tren, I would think it would be affecting me every night or every other night in conjunction with my pinning, but is only occasional - and seems to be related to my food intake before bed.

I'm going to chew half a Valium tonight... Ate all my Xanax over the holidays lol =(


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

mattske said:


> Ate all my Xanax over the holidays lol =(


I'm off to India in a month to top up supplies


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

PB on Squats tonight! Worked up to 130 for a triple, 140 for a double, and 150KG for a single! Pretty stoked with that - about 8 sets in total..

Did hammy curls and cable crunches to finish.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> I'm off to India in a month to top up supplies


You can get everything there!!! I'll pay your excess baggage charges ;-)


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

I asked my indian work colleague if he'd help me get aas... wasnt having any of it though he brought me 100 xanax as a treat in Nov lol along with amoxycillin and cold sore stuff for my housemate!

Quite good out there. The cost is printed on the back. Xanax 1mg *15. is 56 pence


----------



## gibubu (Jan 9, 2013)

tony_1170 said:


> I'm off to India in a month to top up supplies


nice


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Just tried to get prices in india for clomid, tamox and aidex..

Not sure if the sore I was looking at was right not didn't seem much in it. Will haggle when I'm there


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

gibubu - did u want me to PM you? I cant yet as u havent posted 50x yet - this gets you access to PMs


----------



## gibubu (Jan 9, 2013)

argh fair enough dude.

mattske, what's your plan after this? seems like you've packed on some muscle, are you planning to get it to show a bit more? dropping a bit of bf?


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Its easy to get to 50 posts, look at 43 new threads and comment " great info guys" you'll be done in 10 mins


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> Its easy to get to 50 posts, look at 43 new threads and comment " great info guys" you'll be done in 10 mins


Have to be here for 30 days and have 50 posts before you can PM I think.

Probably to stop people joining up and straight away asking about sources


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

30 day wait sounds sensible, I wasnt sure. Yup, might have been for sources, pm is best for that, then swap emails and take off line/out of the forum.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey Mattske, everything ok. Not seen you post in a while.


----------



## gibubu (Jan 9, 2013)

Yep, would like to hear about any update.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello Lads, I'm still alive! 

Apologies for being off the radar, seems that life got me by the balls, and I haven't had the time to be updating here at UKM...

In good news, life didn't much affect my training, diet etc, so I've been pretty well on track with that.

I've finished my cycle now, a little under a week to go until PCT, starting on the 28th, last pin of Sust was on the 7th, so 21 days for the decanoate ester to clear and I'm good to start PCT.

I've been pretty sick the past few weeks, quite a few days off work, and missed about a week of training, was a little difficult to get back into it but I'm back on track now and feeling pretty good.

I think I was just worn out to be honest. I was training pretty hard, smashing a lot of gear, and work, life and love and all that other bull**** was definitely hammering me too.

I swear, if you want to be a bodybuilder, you have to be a selfish cnut. You first, always, every time. Everything and everyone else comes second.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

With regards to gear:

I finished pretty much as I'd described before, although I cut down the orals.

As Aus had said, with the amount of oils i was pinning, the orals weren't really going to do much on top. Probably just taxing me more than necessary, so I cut them out towards the end.

Really enjoyed the tren. Had a couple (read: quite a few!) sweaty nights, sheets soaking, disgusting. And my d!ck was pretty shut down on occasion. Although I felt like an animal.

I was running 1ml of Sust, 1 ml of PC OneRip and 0.4ml Tren Ace to bring the tren up to 100mg, and i was running this 2.4-3 ml (depending on how I was feeling  ) every other day.

I wish I didn't have to stop, it felt awesome. But the end of these vials brought me to the end of 16 weeks, time to get off and start recovering!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

With regards to me:

My weight is at around 86.5 KG. I'm hoping that it stays at about 85-86 once i've dried out a bit and finished PCT. Which means that all round I've gained about 10KG from this cycle.

I never made it to 90 which was one of my goals, to be fair my first goal was 80, then 85, so I did pretty well!

I'm looking lean, but still fairly solid. Still ripping trousers, and t-shirts tight. Strength is pretty decent too, considering I didn't really lift before.

Some PB's - Bench 90kg 1RM, Squat 150KG 1RM, 100KG 4 x 8 squats.

Shoulders are still a weak part, which I will continue to isolate and work on. I still feel like I need more overall mass, so will continue to stick with the big compound exercises.

I found a training partner which is sweet too, roughly same goals, same weights. Works out well. Training 3-4 times a week.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

mattske said:


> With regards to gear:
> 
> I finished pretty much as I'd described before, although I cut down the orals.
> 
> ...


Well done mate, have you got any before and after pics?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah I've got some, I'll get some up over the weekend..

I found some pics when I was on holidays about 6 months ago, just before I got back to London and started training, compared to now.. marked improvement!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Some before shots, also see back through this thread for some earlier pics


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

This is a fairly recent one, a little bit of a difference I think!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Mate, whats with the beard!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

tony_1170 said:


> Mate, whats with the beard!


Hahaha... I dunno... been toying with it. I had it when I was on holidays last year, and being stuck at work in sh!t weather, having the beard kind of reminds me of that time, makes me feel free!

Anyways, you're not supposed to be commenting on my facial hair!


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Haha, at least ur nor naturally hairy! Smooth bod accentuates the muscle


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

So, I'm supposed to start PCT today...

I just ordered another 6 vials of Test Prop to run 8 more weeks of prop and Tren Ace...

THEN I'm going to PCT.

I have the Tren left over, I need to use it


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

mattske said:


> So, I'm supposed to start PCT today...
> 
> I just ordered another 6 vials of Test Prop to run 8 more weeks of prop and Tren Ace...
> 
> ...


:laugh: You're mental lol, have you had bloods done at all this cycle?

What routine are you currently doing? Depending on your goals I don't think stronglifts is a very good idea when on cycle.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> :laugh: You're mental lol, have you had bloods done at all this cycle?
> 
> What routine are you currently doing? Depending on your goals I don't think stronglifts is a very good idea when on cycle.


Haha, thanks mate. At least someone was honest!  No, unfortunately I didn't get bloods done prior. Stupid yes, impatient - very.

Right now I'm working on a Max Effort Upper Body, Max Effort Lower Body, High Intesnity Upper, HI Lower. Max Effort - Singles, doubles, triples of big weight, squats, bench, deads, good mornings etc. HI mid weight, high reps.

I would like to go back to the strong lifts way, although I don't mind this ME u/l, HI u/l.

Basically I just want to concentrate on those big compound exercises for both mass and strength, and chuck in some isolation exercises, curls, raises, abs etc (beach muscles!) for the **** factor.

I didn't take the whole SL thing so seriously, I was just after the movements - and ended up doing an A/B/Repeat routine - A:Squat, bench, row B:Squat, military press, deads

3-4 times a week depending on how I was feeling.

What would be your suggestion for an on cycle routine then?

given the coming 8 weeks of test/tren. going to run 2ml test, 1ml tren so 200mg test, 100mg tren. 750mg/350mg a week.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd do a 4 day body split; chest/tris, back/bis, rest, delts/traps, legs.

When on cycle protein sysnthesis goes from 2-3 days (when natty) to 4-5, meaning your muscles will still be growing well after your workout so you only need to train them once a week, upper/lower is more suited towards a natty imo.

Start with a heavy compound (2-5 reps), then a mix of rep ranges of between 6-12 reps, for example chest/tris might look like-

Flat BB bench 3x2-5

Incline DBs 3x6-10

Cable flies 3x8-12

Dips 4x5-10

Skull crushers 3x8-12

Maybe throw in a dropset somewhere and you'll be sorted. If you prefer what you're doing now, then ignore me and just carry on lol


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I'd do a 4 day body split; chest/tris, back/bis, rest, delts/traps, legs.
> 
> When on cycle protein sysnthesis goes from 2-3 days (when natty) to 4-5, meaning your muscles will still be growing well after your workout so you only need to train them once a week, upper/lower is more suited towards a natty imo.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. No i definitely appreciate the input, everyone has their ideas and opinions, and I like to try them all out and see what works and what doesn't.

This new one isn't doing the greatest for me, I definitely had the best gains from the S-B-R, S-P-D routine... nothing but big heavy compound exercises. Might have also had something to do with the 800mg test a week and 60mg dbol a day LoL...


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

So, I'm back in the game.

Just had 2ml Fuerza Test Prop & 1ml Viper Labs Tren Ace, gonna be pumping that EOD for the next 8 weeks then it's REALLY time to get off and recover.

I only hope my dick works in the three weeks before my Mrs. arrives after not seeing her for months and months!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

The beginning of the end... Or is it, the end of the beginning?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

I also guess now that I've started this back up again, I should pay more close attention to my stats.

Tomorrow morning I will take weight and a few pictures, and will work out my 1RM's on the big movements over the weekend sessions.

The fact that I'm extending this means I'm going to make it count, and reporting back here keeps me accountable!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Morning all! Happy Sunday.

So I've woken up relatively fresh this morning, and decided to weigh in - *84.4KG*

A little lower than what I would like, however given that I've been 'off' for three weeks, and I've been sick and not training / eating very well, it was to be expected. Also, going from ~800 Test and a shed load of dbol, onto Test&Tren, I'm going to expect to lean out a bit.

Strength is still good, reckon I'll crack my 100KG on bench this week (it's my goal anyway!) Squats I'm hoping to still be around 150 for a few, and need to get back into deads, feels like weeks since I've done them.


----------



## jackedbrah (Feb 1, 2013)

Where are the pictures  Looking forward for your Test/Tren cycle results, good luck


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

It's really hard to do this yourself!





These were both right now.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry about the sack.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Download the app 'timerCam', you can set a 5/10 second pause before it takes the pic


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> Download the app 'timerCam', you can set a 5/10 second pause before it takes the pic


Hahahaha such a luvo! Thanks mate


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

So I've written up a bit of a routine which I think works for me - based on the strong lifts type of compound movements, big mass building exercises, with some supplementary exercises afterwards to work on lagging parts and 'beach muscles'. Critique welcome!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

:: WORKOUT A ::

Primary -

-Squats

-Bench Press (alt Flat, Incline, Dumbell/Barbell)

-Rows (alt Barbell, one arm Dumbell, seated)

Secondary -

- Quads, Hams, Calves (extensions/curls)

- Abs

:: WORKOUT B ::

Primary -

-Squat

-Shoulder Press (alt Barbell / Dumbell)

-Deadlifts

Secondary -

Bi's / Tri's / pull downs

Abs

Look to do this 3-4 times a week. I feel like I need frequency, and not too much of a break between body parts, seems progress disappears quickly for me. I.e. Thursday to Sunday is too long.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Managed to get some better pics -





Definitely need a LOT of back work, chest and abs.

Some OK size in my delts and bi's, arms are by no means big though.

And I'm pretty lean still, 85.8KG this morning.


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Do you not think you could achieved your size naturally? Or was it a time issue?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Singh01 said:


> Do you not think you could achieved your size naturally? Or was it a time issue?


Yeah I'm sure I could have, but not in this time.

Also, if you read my original posts, this was more something I wanted to try and experience, not so much that I wanted to get big - more so that I had wanted to try gear for years, so now I've ticked it off my list.

I've put on ten lean KG, and I'm twice as strong as I used to be.

Would struggle with 50kg bench, and 60kg squat. Now I'm hoping to break 100kg this week on bench, and 150kg squats for a few reps are sweet.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Looking pretty good fella, legs, arms and chest have come on well


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Still a long way to go ;-)


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Not bad though! I can't wait to start mine now, bored of india!


----------



## gibubu (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice work. Need to get working on the traps though.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

gibubu said:


> Nice work. Need to get working on the traps though.


Thanks bud. Yeah there's a lot I could get working on! Lol...

My legs are growing nicely but upper body isn't keeping up... I've always had solid legs. Just need to train upper more


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Will this be your first time using tren?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Will this be your first time using tren?


Yes it is mate...


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

mattske said:


> Yes it is mate...


I've been looking into it recently, are you going for acetate to see how you get on with it?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I've been looking into it recently, are you going for acetate to see how you get on with it?


Yeah I went with Ace, that was one of the reasons - any bad effects, can just pull it an its out quickly, unlike Enanthate.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

I've been totally fine though - night sweats every now and then, I think that's more down to diet though - big carbs before bed..

Generally feeling awesome though!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Any noticeable changes yet? How long you been on? What dose? Taking caber or prami?

Sorry for all the questions :lol:


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Haha read the thread dude!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

It's alllll in here...

What I've been taking, doses, effects, pics.. Time.. It's been a long journey!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Got a PB tonight! 150KG squat for 1 decent rep and half a decent one with some help at the end of the second.

Pretty happy with that! Went there looking for a PB and got it 

Aiming to get 150KG deads (should be a piece of p!ss!) and 100KG bench.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Long time, no update! still alive? lol


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

I am ;-)


----------



## gibubu (Jan 9, 2013)

How have you been then dude?

Kept the gains?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

I've been pretty rubbish actually! Had some major **** ups and have pretty much lost everything.. Didn't train, and drank, smoked and partied for 4 months... Pretty much all a waste of time really. Very very disappointing :-(( didn't keep my **** together.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Back to 60kg bench and rows, 80kg squat, 100kg deads for reps, and 81kg skinny fat at 6'0", 180cm.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Am gonna start again.. At least a decent base, and natty!


----------



## BGAmods (Aug 20, 2013)

thanks for this thread, been a good read.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi everyone! Hope you're all enjoying the long weekend.

Back to the gym today, and as mentioned, back to square one!

5x5 routine -

Squats 90kg

Bench 60kg

Bent over barbell row 60kg

Have some pics too, not the greatest.. But somewhere to remind me how fvcking hard I have to work again!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Better back pic!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Also, 82.4KG today.


----------



## tony_1170 (Jun 25, 2012)

Still looking in good shape, quads look good still


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks mate, but I dont know about that! Legs have nothing really... shoulders / traps.. EVERYTHING! Gone..

Last day of work was Friday so now I can eat, sleep and train 

I have a goal - going to croatia in two weeks so I want to see what I can achieve between now and then


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Yo!

Couple of days to catch up on -

Had what I call my 'secondary' workout day yesterday (Tuesday) which is lighter weight, high reps, isolation type exercises for my weaker parts. I'll post up my routine as it stands currently soon.

It was basically -

Bi's - 4 x Failure

Tri's - 4 x Failure

Shrugs - 4 x Failure

Wrist Curls - 4 x Failure

Bi's i started out with seated dumbell curls, I find that's the best exercise for me to get a full ROM and it really kills me the next day. I don't mind preacher curls with an EZ curl bar, although my gym doesn't have a free bench, only a machine and I don't really like it.

I did 3 x 10-12 dumbell curls.

Then 4 x Hammer curls with a rope on the machine, to failure. 17kg. started 20-ish, got to 8 on last set.

This was alternated with Tricep Pushdowns with the rope, same weight, roughly same reps.

Shrugs with 22's, got to about 25 on each set.

And Wrist Curls, seated on a bench with a naked Oly bar. 4 x about 25.

Should have done Abs in here, but didn't 

So that's my 'lighter weight, higher intensity' secondary day.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Today was my 'Primary B' workout, which should've consisted -

5x5

Squats

OHP

Deads

Did my squats up to 90KG, feeling more comfortable with the weight again. Will aim for 100 next week.

My shoulders are my weakest part - after 2 x 15 warm up with the naked oly bar 20KG, i got 3 sets out, 8, 8 and 5 with 30KG. P!SSWEAK!

Gave someone my bar as I thought there was another free for deads, turns out there wasn't.

So to kill some time i did 4 x 15 Face Pulls at about 28kg.

Turns out I am fcuking buggered by this point, so I decide to call it, skipping deads.

I play Tag Rugby tuesday nights, that's my one cardio night, we won the first game of the comp so went out for a few pints. Couple that with back into moderate training, and NATTY, and I'm getting tired a lot quicker than I think! I'm not even working at the moment! So I have all day to eat and sleep..


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

So here's my workout!

Day 1.

· Squats - 5x5

· Bench Press - 5x5

(alt Flat, Incline, Dumbell/Barbell)

· Rows - 5x5

(alt Barbell, one arm Dumbell, seated)

Day 2.

· Quads - 4 x Failure

· Hams - 4 x Failure

· Calves - 4 x Failure

· Abs

Day 3.

· Squat - 5x5

· Shoulder Press - 5x5

(alt Barbell / Dumbell)

· Deadlifts - 5x5

Day 4.

· Bi's - 4 x Failure

· Tri's - 4 x Failure

· Pull-downs/Shrugs - 4 x Failure

· Abs

As you can see, I have my two days 1 and 3 which concentrate on the big compound exercises. Days 2 and 4 are more for working on the things which I believe are lacking, and I want to develop more.

I realise that most of these parts are probably getting worked enough just with days 1 and 3, and am open to suggestions on mixing it up and changing it around, especially as I feel I'm starting to get tired more quickly these days (I'm also unwell at the moment which is hindering me)

Quads, Hams and Calves I'll do things like leg extensions, leg curl, calf extensions on the leg press machine.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

So how long do you think you'll last natty then? Lol. You had some decent size before you stopped training, do you regret doing your cycle?


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> So how long do you think you'll last natty then? Lol. You had some decent size before you stopped training, do you regret doing your cycle?


Hahahahaha the million dollar question my friend.

I'm going to aim to get back to where I was before at the peak of my cycle, without any assistance.

I don't really regret anything. I regret a few decisions I made whilst I was on in regards to my relationship, which lead to me coming off the rails a bit in my personal life which affected my training and so I lost all the gains. Pretty disappointing in that respect really.

I really enjoyed my time on, I felt amazing. 1000mg test a week is animal. Trenbolone is animal. To see your body changing daily is insane.

It's something I've wanted to experience for a long time, but coming from Australia, that sh!t's well illegal there. Over here, it's like go for gold! Hence why I had to try it.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

I do have 5 vials of Test Prop and about 250 Blue Hearts and a full PCT in the cupboard however... :whistling:


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

I never put in my 200KG Leg Press PB!



This was 25th March, 2013.

Remembered as I was going through my Instagram! @mattske if anyone is interested


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

My breakfast shake!

Roughly,

2 scoops(1/2 serving suggestion) BBW Performance Mass (30P:85C:10F, 551 cals)

1 banana

Sometimes blueberries

1 cup oats

Heaped Table spoon peanut butter

Squirt of honey

Serve of instant coffee

400ml water

400ml fat milk

Have one every morning, and sometimes a slightly more minimal one after training.


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Just got home from doing my secondary legs smash, was a good one!

Leg extensions - 8 x 8-12 reps working upwards from 18KG-66KG

Calf Extensions on leg press - 8 x 20-30 reps working upwards from 18KG-66KG

Ham Curls - 3 x 8-15 around 35-40KG. Felt like I was going to throw up here!

Attempted to stand up, packed my bag and stumbled to the bus. Got on the bus and I was SO HUNGRY and this little fcuker was eating KFC and I was about ready to grab it off him, the whole bus smelled like KFC, I almost got off early to get some dirty bird but I made it home, and am now digging into the below...


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

Chicken pasta potato veggie bake! Heaps of chicken breast, mixed veggies and pasta, bit of potato, cheese.

And a shake!

Laptop screen blurry as fk due to clen shaky hands taking a picture...


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

You cutting atm then?


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

mattske said:


> I never put in my 200KG Leg Press PB!
> 
> View attachment 134383
> 
> ...


I know this feeling. I remember when I first started lifting I thought being able to leg press 80kg was a good achievement.

Now I do 290kg.

Goes to show don't it ;-)

Keep going mate! Loving the log and your progress :thumb:


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> You cutting atm then?


Not exactly sure what I'm doing tbf mate! I'm going to Croatia this weekend coming up for a music festival so I don't want to look like a fat ****, and I wasn't going to put much muscle on in 12 days, so I thought I'd rather look lean for the fest then come back and prepare for a long dark winter


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

mattske said:


> Not exactly sure what I'm doing tbf mate! I'm going to Croatia this weekend coming up for a music festival so I don't want to look like a fat ****, and I wasn't going to put much muscle on in 12 days, so I thought I'd rather look lean for the fest then come back and prepare for a long dark winter


I've got a few friends going to Outlook, looks mad, have a good one!


----------



## mattske (Oct 2, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> I've got a few friends going to Outlook, looks mad, have a good one!


Ahhh this is Unknown man, the new one! They're all mad bastards over there - best one I've been to so far was EXIT! Festival in Serbia, that was crazy sh!t...


----------

